# Gigabyte Announces GeForce GTX 980 WaterForce Tri-SLI



## btarunr (Nov 11, 2014)

Gigabyte announced the GeForce GTX 980 WaterForce Tri-SLI (model: GV-N980X3WA-4GD), arguably the highest pixel-crunching power that ever came out of a single box. This contraption is a trio of GeForce GTX 980 graphics cards, with a factory-fitted liquid cooling loop, which sits outside your case. Each of the three cards features a factory-overclocked GTX 980 chip featuring 1228 MHz core, 1329 MHz GPU Boost, and 7.00 GHz memory; with a liquid-cooling pump-block over the GPU, and a base-plate that conveys heat from the memory and VRM to that block, using heat-pipes. 

Coolant tubes from the three cards meet at the external unit, that has an independent 120 x 120 mm radiator for each of the three cards. Fan-speeds and coolant pressure of each of the three loops can be controlled at the unit's front-panel, which features an LCD display with coolant temperature and fan-speed readouts. Also part of the kit, are a custom 3-way SLI bridge, a reinforcement beam that counteracts PCB bending, a 5.25-inch front-panel bezel, from which the coolant tubes make their way out of the case, and to the external unit, and some tubing managment grommets. Gigabyte didn't announce pricing or availability.



 

 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 11, 2014)

That looks a lot like a bunch of cheap LC's shoved into some fancy plastic.


----------



## segalaw19800 (Nov 11, 2014)

that will bankrupt me


----------



## natr0n (Nov 11, 2014)

My guess $2500


----------



## techy1 (Nov 11, 2014)

wow - that is one ugly looking and huge thing... and even the cards are still 2-slotters - so what is the benefit of this thing? I mean - even if it was for free and came as a bonus to gaming system - I would spend my own time/cash to get rid of that thing right away!


----------



## Ciric (Nov 11, 2014)

Why am I thinking alienware when looking at that, lol


----------



## Toothless (Nov 11, 2014)

A block of cooling things attached to three graphics thingys... Looks weird but I wonder how the benchies are.


----------



## 荷兰大母猪 (Nov 11, 2014)

Power of gigabyte faith lol


----------



## bogami (Nov 11, 2014)

what a plastic piece of crap ! Not worth the computer and far too expensive !


----------



## silapakorn (Nov 11, 2014)

3 cards  = 3 loops. 
Genius.


----------



## Phobia9651 (Nov 11, 2014)

From an aesthetics point of view it would have made much more sense to just develop a complete case for this, instead of some wonky looking 'extension'. Cause now it is a case on top of a case, with tubes routing through the front.
Though I can appreciate the boldness of the concept.


----------



## sgtspiff (Nov 11, 2014)

My god. Why? 

Large, plastic, ugly. Just can't see why anyone would use this.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 11, 2014)

I hope they sell a single card version too or is useless if you dont need 3 way sli


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 11, 2014)

Reminds me of my the Asetek external unit I used to run on my Opty 170/X1900 Crossfire rig


----------



## buggalugs (Nov 11, 2014)

Ohhhhh No, I don't like it at all. If you had that kind of money to spend, You'd be much better off getting a proper loop with better performance and keeping it neat and tidy.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Nov 11, 2014)

........have you people no imagination?   Yeah its ugly , plastic and expensive...... but........but...... if someone was building an Alien themed face hugger type rig..... this thing would rock!  Still nice to see someone thinking outside of hemisphere ......


----------



## robert3892 (Nov 11, 2014)

I might buy it...when I win the lottery


----------



## Exceededgoku (Nov 11, 2014)

I don't need to win the lottery to buy this, but it looks damn good!

Designed for those that haven't got the time to build a custom loop themselves!


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 11, 2014)

If I were to do something like that, I sure as heck wouldn't do it that way. Although I could be convinced that a dedicated radiator box wouldn't be a bad idea but with real liquid cooling components, not 3 separate AIO units.


----------



## ArchStupid (Nov 11, 2014)

The plastic looks cheap, especially those tubes.
REALLY cheap...


----------



## GhostRyder (Nov 11, 2014)

Its such a weird concept even when it was on the previous set of cards that honestly I am not sure who this is aimed at.  I mean its obviously going to be more than $1600 dollars (Probably closer to $2200+) and for that money I feel it could be done a better way by just setting up your own custom system.  I can see they are marketing this as a way to be quiet and have the ultimate system without much fuss but I feel that the people who would want this or would have the setup already for this would rather do something on their own.

I also am disappointed by the stock overclocks for this.  I expected much higher than what they put for this type of machine...


----------



## ZoneDymo (Nov 11, 2014)

sooo its 3 120mm radiators?.... well shit might as well place that shit inside the case, many can take that and it will look much nicer.


----------



## adulaamin (Nov 11, 2014)

fugly...


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 11, 2014)

first i think its dual big radiators , when i see it just duh
if you have big case you can put 3 rads internally than solution like this


----------



## Fuzzy112 (Nov 11, 2014)

How in the heck do you install them? If the loops are closed AIO loops I don't see any way to install the cards other than trying to shove the card or the radiator thru the 5.25 bays


----------



## joyman (Nov 11, 2014)

Gigabyte just push crap nowadays...


----------



## dumo (Nov 11, 2014)

Giga should include capable PSU(s) with the retail version


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 11, 2014)

Frankly, it looks awful.  How on earth can a company allow that to be made?  It's like when Homer Simpson was allowed to design a luxury car.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 11, 2014)

Fuzzy112 said:


> How in the heck do you install them? If the loops are closed AIO loops I don't see any way to install the cards other than trying to shove the card or the radiator thru the 5.25 bays



Good point! I guess a person would have to "shove" them through the bay. Kind of odd indeed.


----------



## zo0lykas (Nov 12, 2014)

Hmm maybe not bad idea, but lots of question, an example.

if my second slots is PCIEx1 ? how long is gpu tub's?
if I have two dvd drivers? where or how I can manage tub's ?
how feed inside case gpu card? need remove bay slot?


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Nov 12, 2014)

Jebus, that thing is hideous. Not to mention who the hell is this "thing" aimed at?


----------



## BiggieShady (Nov 12, 2014)

3 cards, 3 cheap and loud pumps and 3 small radiators and 6 parallel tubes in 1 expensive package ... because it makes so much sense.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Nov 12, 2014)

Commend Gigabyte for trying something different but a bit outlandish. 

The pictures sure don't speak quality components and silent system, maybe if there are enough takers the next gen version will be better.


----------



## OneCool (Nov 13, 2014)

Whats the Super Soaker for?


----------



## D1RTYD1Z619 (Nov 14, 2014)

Looks like crap.....I want it!


----------

